# [New owner questions about:  VRI*ety]



## vmert (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello, I am new to all of this: Owning and using timeshares, TUG, VRI, VRI*ety, exchanging...
I bought into a VRI resort, fully paid for 2015, but can't book my 2015 week, due to ownership weeks, availabilty and time it took for closing (as expected and told to me upfront). So VRI is working on getting me week that I can bank. 
My question though is about VRI*ety exchange.
I know that you can bank and exchange, but what are the HOT DEALS? Are those just additional options that members can just pay for to book as a vacation, ast the listed price? Sort of like special prices and availability for members only? Or is the price listed an exchange fee or something? I just can't exactly figure it out.
I know I will have lots of other questions as I go. Thanks all!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2015)

They're just cash paid 'last minute' rentals. Like RCI's Last Calls, or II's Getaways.

Jim


----------



## vmert (Apr 27, 2015)

Cool, so it's like a special booking price that non members don't have access to? I just bought my first timeshare. It seems like I'm discovering a whole new world of cheap places to stay! I could choose to never exchange my timeshare (always go to my own resort) and still get other good vacation deals from lists like these, correct?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2015)

In general - the inventory that is offered as inexpensive rentals, is the excess inventory, that they are offering at a discount to unload it.  Nothing wrong with this, if you are flexible about when and where you go, and aren't trying for the top resorts during prime season.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 27, 2015)

One of my resorts is VRI and while it has its HIGH & PRIME times, the cruise port is 52 weeks a year open. If you are flying in from the West Coast or Chicago ... it is a great place to get a week in its lesser seasons after your cruise. Work on the tan, get seafood, drink beer and sleep in.

So off season weeks - including July 4th and other PRIME summer weeks ... are great deals. But the FALL and early June, are GREAT BARGAINS when you can find them.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 27, 2015)

vmert said:


> Cool, so it's like a special booking price that non members don't have access to? I just bought my first timeshare. It seems like I'm discovering a whole new world of cheap places to stay! I could choose to never exchange my timeshare (always go to my own resort) and still get other good vacation deals from lists like these, correct?




Yes- that's right and yes- that's the way to do it! We almost always go to our home resorts and we rent from other owners for extra vacations or rent from these bargain deals offered by the independent exchange companies.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2015)

I own 2 VRI managed resorts. I find them well managed, a good value, and VRI*ety easy and inexpensive to exchange through. The 70some resorts have home group early booking priority at RCI, and VRI has a RCI Rep onsite when you call.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## chriskre (Apr 28, 2015)

vmert said:


> Cool, so it's like a special booking price that non members don't have access to?



Well yes and no.
VRIety and Trading Places International (TPI) seem to share the same booking platform and much of their inventory overlaps.  
So you don't necessarily have to be a VRI owner to book some of these units.  
Not all of the VRI units show up in TPI, but most do.  
And the prices are identical too.  

If you haven't joined yet, it's free to join TPI.  
You might also want to join, Platinum Interchange, DAElive and SFX if you are just going to try to go the bonus weeks route.  
They all offer bonus weeks and free memberships so you don't lose by joining.  

Welcome to TUG.


----------



## vmert (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone!
I joined VRI*ety and DAE, I didn't think that TPI was an option for banking/exchanging my timeshare. It is not listed as one of the options on the website for my home resort, nor on the VRI page explaining banking/exchanging.
But, my husband got a vm today from someone at VRI and they said they gave us our 2015 week in credit at TPI. I'm supposed to call back, maybe they created a TPI account for us? Odd.
I don't know why they called my husband, they were supposed to call me. We wholeheartedly believe in division of labor. He doesn't deal with this stuff, that's my job. :hysterical:


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 29, 2015)

vmert said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I joined VRI*ety and DAE, I didn't think that TPI was an option for banking/exchanging my timeshare. It is not listed as one of the options on the website for my home resort, nor on the VRI page explaining banking/exchanging.
> But, my husband got a vm today from someone at VRI and they said they gave us our 2015 week in credit at TPI. I'm supposed to call back, maybe they created a TPI account for us? Odd.
> I don't know why they called my husband, they were supposed to call me. We wholeheartedly believe in division of labor. He doesn't deal with this stuff, that's my job. :hysterical:



You become a free member of VRI*ety Exchange when you buy a VRI managed property and the membership is free.  They will take non VRI timeshares for exchange as well as your VRI property.  I found this out when I owned two of their timeshares.  It adds a little versatility to your TS ownerships.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 29, 2015)

VRI and Trading Places have the same inventory. If you own a VRI resort, then you are better to exchange through VRI as they have a discounted exchange fee for VRI owners. But if you do not own a VRI resort you can exchange through Trading Places for a slightly higher, but still reasonable exchange fee. Now that I am a VRI owner I will always use VRI*ety instead of Trading Places for the lower exchange fee and I will probably only exchange our Smugglers Notch floater (and only occasionally), which is not a VRI resort; it is a Wyndham resort.

I learned this when I exchanged our non-VRI week at Smuggs  through Trading Places and then shortly thereafter acquired a VRI resort week at Pollard Brook and called to sign up with VRI*ety- the rep. explained it to me.

BTW- there is a glitch in their system (per their rep) which doesn't allow you to register for both VRI*ety and Trading Places under the same email. When we registered for the first time with VRI*ety, which you have to do over the phone anyway, I had to use my husband's email address (with another password) instead of my email address, which I used when I signed up with Trading Places prior, because, although Trading Places and VRI*ety are different companies, they share the same inventory so they are affiliated.


----------



## vmert (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks mpumilia. That is helpful info!

We shall see where my bonus week shows up in the next few days.
The guy at VRI said it will be in TPI, but the guy at TPI said it will be in VRI*ety not TPI.
The guy at TPI also said that if I log into the two systems back and forth I will likely snarl up the sytem and confuse my account.
He said I'm better off sticking with VRI*ety because I have a VRI property.
He said the inventory, etc is basically the same and that VRI*ety will be a bit cheaper for me exchanging.

Does anyone know why someone would pay to join RCI and II?
I see on my home resort it does say VRI*ety, TPI, RCI & II.

Still a mystery to me why VRI*ety and TPI are both listed everywhere, but the guy at TPI said not to use both.
Odd and confusing.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 29, 2015)

vmert said:


> ...
> Does anyone know why someone would pay to join RCI and II?
> I see on my home resort it does say VRI*ety, TPI, RCI & II.
> 
> ....



I would not pay to join either but I understand why people do it.  There are many, many more choices on those two than all the other exchange companies combined.

I stick with DAE because I can make almost anything work and for me the price is right.

Others are not as easy to please and the sheer number of exchanges in the big two make it an easy choice for those that want to pay.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 29, 2015)

I joined RCI and Interval to trade into the high end Hawaii resorts for less than it would cost owning there, even with the additional fees.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 29, 2015)

vmert said:


> Thanks mpumilia. That is helpful info!
> 
> We shall see where my bonus week shows up in the next few days.
> The guy at VRI said it will be in TPI, but the guy at TPI said it will be in VRI*ety not TPI.
> ...




I used to belong to RCI for many years and had great exchanges with just my floater. (We always use our fixed summer week in Vermont). Coincidentally, when our only child was no longer tied to a school schedule was at the same time RCI went to the TPU system. But we decided that we could just use our floater weeks in Vermont now because spring and fall are great there, too, so we cancelled the RCI membership and saved on the fees. We then decided to only trade our "white" floater weeks, which are few and far between, through the independents with their free memberships and not having to deposit our week first before searching is great because if we can't get something we like we have no problem just using the white week in our home resort.

I think the guy at TPI said to not use both because of the glitch with the email address. For me, it was just a fluke that I exchanged through TPI just before acquiring our VRI Pollard Brook week (actually exchanging into Pollard Brook ironically!). I had no idea about the affiliation between the two companies before we acquired Pollard Brook.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 30, 2015)

Both companies are now owned by Interval International which is interesting considering VRI's long association with RCI. 

My VRI Gaslamp Plaza week trades with RCI and II and Variety although I've never used any of them.


----------



## theo (May 1, 2015)

*Clarification requested...*



buzglyd said:


> *Both companies* are now owned by Interval International which is *interesting considering VRI's long association with RCI*.
> 
> My VRI Gaslamp Plaza week trades with RCI and II and Variety although I've never used any of them.



I'm admittedly confused by your above statement. Which particular  "both companies" are you referring to?

Interval Leisure Group (ILG) as of 2010 owns VRI and ILG already owned Interval International.

VRI and TPI evidently use the same exchange "platform". I don't claim to know who owns TPI.

Also not sure what you mean about the "long association" between RCI and VRI?  VRI certainly manages many properties which are affiliated with RCI, but with RCI being the biggest exchange company by far that is statistically inevitable. Are you saying there is some *other* association between RCI and VRI?  

I'm not challenging your observations, just failing to understand them.


----------



## buzglyd (May 1, 2015)

theo said:


> I'm admittedly confused by your above statement. Which particular  "both companies" are you referring to?
> 
> Interval Leisure Group (ILG) as of 2010 owns VRI and ILG already owned Interval International.
> 
> ...



I think like the above poster said, VRI has an onsite RCI rep. 

Trading Places is now owned by Interval as well. TPI is not only exchange but a management company as well.


----------



## presley (May 1, 2015)

vmert said:


> Does anyone know why someone would pay to join RCI and II?
> I see on my home resort it does say VRI*ety, TPI, RCI & II.



To add to the choices, SFX will take your resort for exchange, too. They have a free membership and a paid one.

The reason why someone would join RCI and/or II is because they want to trade into a resort that is heavily deposited by one of those companies. There is a yearly fee to be a member of those and also a higher exchange fee than most of the smaller companies. If you want to exchange into Hiltons, DVC, Grand Pacific, you'd want to join RCI. If you want to exchange in Marriott, Four Seasons, Shell, you'd want to join II.


----------



## buzglyd (May 1, 2015)

Another nice feature of VRI is that bonus time, called Vacation Tyme, is available to any VRI owner at any resort 14 days in. 

We used it in Waikiki after we checked out of Lagoon Tower and didn't want to be homeless until our 9 pm flight. We got a room at Sweetwater for $75 and spent the day on the beach and showered before our departure.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 1, 2015)

And RTX and Platinum Interchange.


----------



## vmert (May 1, 2015)

*VRI owner expertise needed on Bonus Weeks*

Hello, I am a new owner of a VRI managed property. I have a family of 5, and our unit has 6 person occupancy.
I have so many different questions. This post is about BONUS WEEK CREDIT.
I am starting with a bonus week of credit, which is in the process of being deposited to either VRI*ety or TPI (long story).
I am wondering about how far in advance can I book and use my bonus credit, it seems like you can only look at places 1.5 months out.
Anyone with more than 4 people have luck booking properties through their bonus credit?
Also, could I use it to book for a guest (someone else) and direct trade?

Any advice on using bonus credit, and on bigger families is welcomed.


----------



## vmert (May 1, 2015)

So much information!
Thanks everyone! You are all so helpful.
I'm still trying to figure out how I will use my bonus week credit (not exactly sure what it is called, something like that) that they are depositing for me. This time I don't have a choice it will be in VRI*ety or TPI.
It seems like you can only look for exchanges 1.5 months out, but I'm not exactly sure. The big issue I have is that we are a family of 5, it is tough to find places with occupancy over 4. :annoyed: Same story with hotels, which is why I went for the 6 person timeshare in the first place.
I don't think I will be likely to exchange my timeshare, we will probably use it every year. But, I will have this bonus week to use within 2 years, and although it seems like a long time, I know how time slips away and I don't want to lose it!
I still don't now if what they meant was that I was getting a bonus week, and that means I have to book my home resort, then exchange it? It is so confusing.


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2015)

I'm learning like you. re: Bonus weeks. I have one on the books with TPI/VRI*ety, and see that they are the same (inventory) as 'regular' inventory within 45 days of move-in. I would say that larger units are going to be more scarce than smaller ones, but that they're where you find them. What I'd do would be to be VERY flexible and call for availability when you get within 45 days of when you can go. I know it's a crap-shoot,  but that's how that game is played. You can also up-size (based on availability) for a fairly modest price. TPI/VRI*ety has no charges for a guest certificate if you're booking for someone else.

Timesharing in general calls for some pretty aggressive searching and booking tactics when your necessities are large units and school holidays. It's just a supply and demand thing.

Jim


----------



## silentg (May 1, 2015)

I thought the bonus week was complimentary, you can book any size without up fee?  Just have to pick one and go?


----------



## WinniWoman (May 1, 2015)

vmert said:


> So much information!
> Thanks everyone! You are all so helpful.
> I'm still trying to figure out how I will use my bonus week credit (not exactly sure what it is called, something like that) that they are depositing for me. This time I don't have a choice it will be in VRI*ety or TPI.
> It seems like you can only look for exchanges 1.5 months out, but I'm not exactly sure. The big issue I have is that we are a family of 5, it is tough to find places with occupancy over 4. :annoyed: Same story with hotels, which is why I went for the 6 person timeshare in the first place.
> ...



First off, I don't think it is too hard to get a 6 person occupancy at all. A lot of resorts have 2 bedrooms that sleep 6 or 8 (with a pull-out) or loft or additional beds in the second bedroom. Second, it sounds like they are just giving you a free week to use at their resorts- like a credit to use how you would like. But- if I were you I would call simply them and find out. And also ask where it will show up- in VRI or TPI. I would think it should be in VRI- since you own VRI your exchange fee would be less-IF- you need to exchange it. You really should call them and give them the third degree until you are satisfied you understand it.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 1, 2015)

For the bonus weeks it is usually any unit any size that is available at the 45 day mark. I tried once to use a bonus week for dates at the end of the Sundance Film Festival in Park City and they would not let me. Other times I have not had trouble but they are usually for resorts in the off season. Trading Places does seem to have some resorts in Mexico that are always available.


----------



## cgeidl (May 2, 2015)

*Can get good trades*

We have used the bonus weeks with TP several times and mainly for Hawaii with good luck. If you deposit a week with TP you often qualify for a bonus week. We are members of VRI and never deposit with them as there are no bonus weeks like TP. The availability and inventory of TPand VRI seems to be the same so we use TP. Lots of Hawaii weeks and trades.


----------



## vmert (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Passepartout, that's kind of what I figured.
I wish I could put inmy account some things I was looking for and I would get notifications if they became available.
I'm looking 12-18 months out and can't find exchanges 
I think flexibility in where I want to go might be the key, like you said.


----------



## vmert (May 3, 2015)

*exchanging on VRI*ety - using banked weeks*

Hey all, I have 2 weeks in the bank, and I have posted a few other similar questions, but this is a bit different so I started a new thread.

I am looking 12-18 months out for some places/times I could use my banked weeks.
The search engine seems to not show all the options when I put in search parameters.
And the search parameters don't exactly seem to work.

I'm not sure how the system defines what it shows, but does anyone have advice?
Should I not put in any parameters?
Should I just call them and make them search for me?
What have others had luck with?


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2015)

I'm not sure you aren't looking too far out. I know they are not in the office today, but after tomorrow, call and ask the folks at VRI*ety. I'd like to know too.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2015)

A friendly request:  please post all your questions on this topic (your new VRI*ety ownership) in the same thread, rather than starting new threads.


----------

